# help building a sump & advice.



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

well, i plan on building a 10g sump for my 20g. the problem is i don't know how to build one.

i've done the obvious, and looked it up on google - but the other problem is they aren't very detailed and i'm not that experienced in the fish-hobbyist feild, yet..

i've made this thread to ask those of you who have built one or more, to guide me through this. hopefully even more detailed than what i've tried to find myself.

-

the advice i'm looking for is that i'm planning on getting a new fish set-up as my gourami's outgrew my tank. they've been given a good home, along with my CAE. 

now what i'm asking is, what type of fish should i go with? Aggressive, Semi-Aggressive, or Community? i *love* unusual looking fish, and will probably get a Crowntail as my first fish. but some of you may say to get Oto's as tank mates, and i'll probably get one or two to keep my Crowntail happy with itself, but i know people who've managed to keep other fish with a betta. those outside it's compatibility chart. i would also like to have a puffer, but i've heard it's a big no-no with bettas. i would still want to try my luck, and hope for a very passive puffer or crowntail..even though i'm leaning towards the Crowntail setup, i'd like your suggestions as to what type of fish i should get.


thanks,
Carlos.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

okay. i've thought about considering a fig8, but i'm well aware they outgrow my 20g tank. do they HAVE to be in BW? or can i just have it in with FW?

also, if i would convert to a SW tank, what are ideal fish i could have there without having to get a bigger tank? i like seahorses and the SW puffers, but once again i'm well aware the puffers grow rather large.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I believe that most seahorses should have a tank 24 inches tall. What are the dimensions of your 20 gallon. I feel that Figure 8 puffers need BW and they would probably be the only fish in a 20 gallon. I also wonder why you want a sump for your 20 gallon because they are usually used on larger tanks when it comes to FW.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

archer772 said:


> I believe that most seahorses should have a tank 24 inches tall. What are the dimensions of your 20 gallon. I feel that Figure 8 puffers need BW and they would probably be the only fish in a 20 gallon. I also wonder why you want a sump for your 20 gallon because they are usually used on larger tanks when it comes to FW.


i believe my 20g is too small for a seahorse. but my 20g is a 20g tall, not long.

the fig8 will probably be the only fish in there, which is why i'm making CL listing asking to buy a tank.

and the reason i'm using my 10g for a sump, is because it'll help keep my tank clean when i'm not able to clean my tank - any help is better than no help greatly appreciated is what i always say.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK well here is a drawing of the type of sumps I build but they are for reef tanks but should still work for FW










Here is a pic of a 10 gallon I built for my 30 cube reef


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

i know how to build one. i just don't know how to make it work.
i need help on where to put everything at, and how to make those work. the pvc piping, overflow box, etc.

so basically, i jut need/want to know how to make the parts, and put them together to make it work like a sump.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

any other advice, anyone?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

First you need to decide on your desired turnover rate. you should aim for somewhere between 5x and 10x turnover. Personally, I go for 10+.

Then you need to decide on an overflow system. 
- drill your tank & install bulkhead fittings 
- pre-fab overflow box from your LFS 
- DIY PVC overflow. (my personal favorite)

Your desired turnover rate will determine the size of both the overflow and the return pump.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

aspects said:


> First you need to decide on your desired turnover rate. you should aim for somewhere between 5x and 10x turnover. Personally, I go for 10+.
> 
> Then you need to decide on an overflow system.
> - drill your tank & install bulkhead fittings
> ...


if you personally like 10x, i guess i'll go with that as well. also, it it possible to have a sump, without drilling holes?

but like i said in the previous post, i need help on how to make the pvc piping and overflow box. i already have the acrylic glass put in on my 10g tank, i just need to make the overflow box and tubing.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

korweabo0 said:


> if you personally like 10x, i guess i'll go with that as well. also, it it possible to have a sump, without drilling holes?
> 
> but like i said in the previous post, i need help on how to make the pvc piping and overflow box. i already have the acrylic glass put in on my 10g tank, i just need to make the overflow box and tubing.


Your turnover will also depend on what kind of fish you want to keep. Some fish prefer calmer waters. (like bettas for example). And will not due well with such a high turnover. Some say smaller fish are the same way, though I have had neons In a much higher turnover. 

Yes. As I said, you basically have 3 options. If you do not want to drill the tank, you either buy an overflow/skimmer box from the LFS (CPR aquatics has a great design), or build an overflow out of PVC. 

If you're going for 10x turnover, you will want an overflow that is rated for 200gph. so once you decide in tthe type of overflow system you want, then you can move forward with this step. 

you will also need a submersible return pump that will give you 200gph back Into the tank. Depending on how tall your stand is (assuming the sump will be under the tank), that will determine what pump you need. the further the water needs to pump vertically, the slower the ow of the pump will be. So you may need a pump rated at closer to 300gph. 
There is usually a chart on the side of the box that gives you the head pressure ratings for the pump. so say your stand is 3' tall. You want to buy a pump rated for 200gph @ 3'.

So first decide on your overflow method 
Then go buy an appropriately sized pump. (ii use QuietOne and Rio brands)
Then we can help you figure out what you need.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

aspects said:


> So first decide on your overflow method
> Then go buy an appropriately sized pump. (i use QuietOne and Rio brands)
> Then we can help you figure out what you need.


i'll get right on that!
- now i just need to figure out what kind of fish i'll have in my 20g. might not be able to get a betta since i want a 10x turnover.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

i look foward to building something like this: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-project-stand-tanks-sump-5380.html#post39619

i've decided that the overflow method i'd like will be pvc. but like i said in the above link. i'm not entirely sure how to make an overflow system linked with 3 tanks into 1 tank(not sure how big my sump tank will be)

i'll figure out the pump part after i figure out how i'll get my pvc piping to work, even after power outage.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought yoou were just building a sumo for your 20g? Connecting 3 tanks is a bit different.

As far as the PVC overflow goes. When I get home, I will post the diagrams for it. I'm posting from my blackberry now, so I don't have access to those files. 
A properly built overflow will not lose its prime during a poweroutage. 
I shut mine off regularly for maintenence, and have not once had any problems. I even made a "power outage simulation" video with one of my tanks using the DIY PVC overflows. I will post links to the vids when I get home too.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

aspects said:


> I thought yoou were just building a sumo for your 20g? Connecting 3 tanks is a bit different.
> 
> As far as the PVC overflow goes. When I get home, I will post the diagrams for it. I'm posting from my blackberry now, so I don't have access to those files.
> A properly built overflow will not lose its prime during a power-outage.
> I shut mine off regularly for maintenance, and have not once had any problems. I even made a "power outage simulation" video with one of my tanks using the DIY PVC overflows. I will post links to the vids when I get home too.


well, aside from me wanting to know how to build a sump. i also wanted to buy a bigger tank since it's already stressful enough cleaning a small sized tank. but i didn't want to have so many tanks lying around so i thought up the idea of merging them when i saw a 55g tank that had the drilled hole in the middle and was connected to another tank. the whole concept seems rather expensive but so far i've managed to calculate a rough amount of money i'll be wasting on this, and it seems to be better than buying retail merchandise, or wasting time on CL/eBay waiting for people in my area to sell things i want.


and the overflow diagrams will be greatly appreciated.


----------

